# Cubase Midi Logical Editor Questions



## Karsten Laser (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello fellow composers,
maybe someone can help me on this Ninja MLE stuff:

How to select the last CC1 event of a selected midi part?
I often need to select the last event to see its value in order to pick the value up
when writing CC1 / Dynamics data.

When using the "Divide track list" function in Cubase: 
How to select the first or any track in the lower area.

I sometimes lock // unlock my tempo and signature tracks
and after using my Macro for doing this the corresponsind tracks are selected. Which is annoying 
as I have all my tracks for writing // musical stuff in the lower are. (As seen in JunkieXL Tom Holkenborgs awesome Studio Time Series)

Maybe someone have already figured this out and is willing to share his / her knowledge?
Thanks in advance and greetings from germany, Karsten


----------

